# Girls Volley Ball



## brian_f2.8 (Nov 7, 2011)

I shot a conference championship game tonight. This was my first time every at a volleyball game much less shooting. Ok the gym was ok nothing great. I shot around 1/400th f2.8 3200ISO. The shots came out ok. Volleyball is a tough sport to shoot because you have no clue whats going to happen. Well maybe people with experience do but again this was my first time ever shooting or going to a volleyball game. 

If anyone has experience with volleyball, please give me some tips. 

I would post pics but its girls hs volleyball so I do not have permission sorry. I will say that the shots came out pretty good but I know I could do better. 

I used a d5100 and a 70-200.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Nov 8, 2011)

This is a pointless post. without photos it's difficult to offer tips.  One things about shooting volleyball, you do have an idea as to where the ball is going, spikes usually come from the outside corners of the net, watch where the setter is placing the ball and shoot for the block, it's another sport that comes down to watching the game, and understanding it.  Shooting at floor level under the net can get you the digs, but you are also working around and through legs.


----------



## joealcantar (Nov 8, 2011)

Permission? hmmm
-
Shoot well, Joe


----------



## brian_f2.8 (Nov 10, 2011)

Sorry but I wont post pics online of this event. All I can say that I learned the perfect lens is the 85 f1.4. I wish I had one to play with for volleyball.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Nov 11, 2011)

Not a problem, just don't post a thread like this and claim the photos came out pretty good, you may well have just said they were amazing.  There is no perfect lens for volleyball. Anything from a 16mm to a 400mm can be used, it all depends on where you are shooting from.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Nov 11, 2011)

Worthless thread.


----------



## pdq5oh (Nov 14, 2011)

A good 70-200 2.8 is the perfect volleyball lens. I spend most of my time around 105-135mm with a crop sensor body. An 85 1.4 would have to be used at, at least, 2.8 to get any kind of DOF.


----------



## mishele (Nov 14, 2011)

Post the pictures........I won't tell...


----------



## spacefuzz (Nov 14, 2011)

brian_f2.8 said:


> Sorry but I wont post pics online of this event. All I can say that I learned the perfect lens is the 85 f1.4. I wish I had one to play with for volleyball.



When I shot a volleyball game I was closer to 200mm to get in on the action.

pretty pointless without pics. 

There was another volleyball thread from a while back you should search for


----------

